

What is Trello? How to use Trello to Organize Everything - Griff
http://www.clear-coat.com/blog/what-is-trello-how-to-use-trello/

======
ibstudios
Nice post!

If you have a chance, please take a look at my site reportsfortrello.com. It
tracks time by using trello actions. So with the movement of one card you are
communicating with your client and tracking your time.

